# Anyone try Grand Theft Auto 3 on the N7 or other cool games



## dspcap (Oct 13, 2011)

I was thinking of getting GTA 3 just because the graphics look amazing, but the reviews on it are not favorable. Anyone try it on the N7 yet?

Also, anyone find any other cool games ? Any Tegra 3?


----------



## patmw123 (Sep 3, 2011)

GTA 3 is great on my Galaxy Nexus. I expect it to be even better on my Nexus 7 whenever it comes in.


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

it's a near perfect translation, I just find it way too hard to play with the on-screen controls.

that Mass Effect: Infiltrator game is pretty good too.


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

Is anyone aware if you can move the SD card data from that game and play it via otg adapter with a thumb drive?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dspcap (Oct 13, 2011)

number5toad said:


> it's a near perfect translation, I just find it way too hard to play with the on-screen controls.
> 
> that Mass Effect: Infiltrator game is pretty good too.


What games do you think are the best with the N7?


----------



## patmw123 (Sep 3, 2011)

dspcap said:


> What games do you think are the best with the N7?


I've heard the Modern Combat 3 game is optimized for Tegra quad cores. It looks great as is on the Galaxy Nexus' 720p screen so I expect it to play and look better on the nexus 7.


----------



## slashdotdash (Jun 14, 2012)

I originally bought it for my Defy and found it was terribly laggy and hard to play on its 3.7" screen.

I found out later the Defy was removed from the compatibility list and for good reason - but thankfully I got hold of it while it was on special for .99c

On the N7 it's incredible, at least that's imo - since I can play with the highest graphic settings and still have a fluid experience (unlike lowest settings and constant lag on my phone







.)

Definitely recommended, only sometimes I've found the buttons to be a little unresponsive whilst I'm driving.


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

GTA3 is one of the best games for Android I think. Especially On the N7 because the settings can be maxed without issue. Also Dead Trigger is a no brainer and shadow gun is A lot of fun. The Dark Knight Rises is really great, they need to fix frame rate issues.


----------



## cantcurecancer (Jul 30, 2011)

Played GTA3 on the 7 and it was a very good experience. Moving around was the easiest it has ever been sans a controller, framerates high and smooth. The real test will be Max Payne, which is basically unplayable on touchscreens.

Also loaded up n64oid and it plays very well too. I had to overclock my Gnex's cpu AND gpu for n64oid to play games well, on the 7 it cruises right through roms without any adjustments.

Seriously, 7" is PERFECT for games. Phones are too small of a screen (you'll either have cramped controls, or not enough screen space to comfortably see what you're doing), 10" tablets are too big and clunky to use comfortably for gaming.


----------



## slashdotdash (Jun 14, 2012)

cantcurecancer said:


> Seriously, 7" is PERFECT for games. Phones are too small of a screen (you'll either have cramped controls, or not enough screen space to comfortably see what you're doing), 10" tablets are too big and clunky to use comfortably for gaming.


Agree with you wholeheartedly on this one.

My friend has GTA3 on his iPad and his biggest complaint is that the controls are too difficult with the larger display and that it's also not comfortable to play with for long periods of time.

I definitely don't want to be playing the game in small 20min bursts before I'm tired of holding a larger tablet.

Also, I just got Dead Trigger since they announced it was free - will have to provide an update later as I haven't found the time to try it out yet.


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

patmw123 said:


> I've heard the Modern Combat 3 game is optimized for Tegra quad cores. It looks great as is on the Galaxy Nexus' 720p screen so I expect it to play and look better on the nexus 7.


Modern combat doesn't work. Same with a lot of other Gameloft games. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

android17 said:


> Agree with you wholeheartedly on this one.
> 
> My friend has GTA3 on his iPad and his biggest complaint is that the controls are too difficult with the larger display and that it's also not comfortable to play with for long periods of time.
> 
> ...


I have played GTA3 on a Gnex, iPad and the N7. By and far the N7 has the best playability. The screen is perfectly sized for the games and it plays lay free. The iPad dug into my hands during long periods of playing which kinda sucked.


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

Smcdo123 said:


> Modern combat doesn't work. Same with a lot of other Gameloft games.
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Uhhhh not true... I've been playing it on my N7 since day 1. Plays like a absolute dream, not a single touch of lag


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

altimax98 said:


> Uhhhh not true... I've been playing it on my N7 since day 1. Plays like a absolute dream, not a single touch of lag


Must be cause I restored my backup from gnex. My bad

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## aznxk3vi17 (Sep 13, 2011)

I just wish some games (Galaxy on Fire, Modern Combat, etc.) would support gamepads like so many other great apps do (GTA3, Dead Trigger, Shadowgun, SNES EX). The Sixaxis app has opened my eyes on tablet gaming.


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

[sub]a friend of mine worked on a game called Squids that's free in the Play Store, and lots of fun - check it out![/sub]


----------

